# How do YOU skin a hog??



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

How do you guys skin your hogs? There has been many pics of hogs on here and was gonna share the way I've been skinning them. Seems as if no one else here skins one this way, takes all of 5-10 minutes and it leaves all the fat on the hog. Before I started doing it this way, I had to 'knife it' all the way and most fat was lost with the skin. I use a boxcutter with a small hook blade, I start with the head up, make your cuts in strips from the head to the bottom of hams, the hook blade cuts just under the skin, make all strips about 3" wide, after all strips are made take the top of the strip and cut across it and skin down just a little till you can get a good hold on the top of the strip and just pull down. Work you way around and you'll be thru in a few and ready to quarter not to mention the finished product looks good also. I made a believer out of the guy in pic...WW


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good, might have to try it


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

been doing it like that for YEARS..but i hang mine from the hind feet,,you got that one on the right rigger??heheheh those must be RUPP RIGGERS..


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont even gut mine... Lay them on their stomach, cut down their backs and legs, get the skin off the quarters, cut the quarters off and take the backstraps, get the tenderloins, and dump the rest.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> I dont even gut mine... Lay them on their stomach, cut down their backs and legs, get the skin off the quarters, cut the quarters off and take the backstraps, get the tenderloins, and dump the rest.


I've been known to do a few boars like that, just don't take as much off, didn't think anyone would notice it hanging off my outriggers....WW


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Can you show us a picture of your box cutting hook tool?


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> I use a boxcutter with a small hook blade, I start with the head up, make your cuts in strips from the head to the bottom of hams, the hook blade cuts just under the skin, make all strips about 3" wide, after all strips are made take the top of the strip and cut across it and skin down just a little till you can get a good hold on the top of the strip and just pull down. Work you way around and you'll be thru in a few and ready to quarter not to mention the finished product looks good...WW


I do it that same way except I hang them by the hind legs.
Works great, and it pretty fast.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is a pic of the ones that I use.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Great thank you!


----------



## Scoootr (Apr 23, 2006)

very cool!!


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I hang them and skin them just like a deer. I saw a rancher use a box cutter to cut the hides in strips like that to ease the skinng process but I have yet to try it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Walter... You tried making a scarf out of one of those pig strips yet???


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

how do you get the tenderloins without gutting the hog?


----------



## RockportRedRunner (Jul 29, 2009)

looks like I will be cleaning mine like that.. I have always cleaned them like a deer but, used razer blades as well much easier then resharpening knife. Just never used the hook blade and cut in strips looks a lot easier..... 

Thanks,


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

11andy11 said:


> how do you get the tenderloins without gutting the hog?


Either open up the gut cavity enough to get at them, or simply leave'em.

If I have a bunch of hogs to cut up then a lot of the times I will just remove the backstraps and maybe the hind quarters. It always seems that when there are several to clean (after shooting them in a trap) the "help' seems to either disappear of have some other really important stuff that HAS to be done.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

txsnyper said:


> Either open up the gut cavity enough to get at them, or simply leave'em.
> 
> If I have a bunch of hogs to cut up then a lot of the times I will just remove the backstraps and maybe the hind quarters. It always seems that when there are several to clean (after shooting them in a trap) the "help' seems to either disappear of have some other really important stuff that HAS to be done.


thats how I normally do it but I get tired of gutting hogs so I usually just pull the quarters and backstraps. Theres been a couple of references on different posts to being able to pull the tenderloins without gutting and figured I was missing something.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats how I do mine. Always done it that way. Gotta get me one of those tools though.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

11andy11 said:


> thats how I normally do it but I get tired of gutting hogs so I usually just pull the quarters and backstraps. Theres been a couple of references on different posts to being able to pull the tenderloins without gutting and figured I was missing something.


I don't gut my deer or hogs at all to get to the tenderloins. I skin them and remove the head, then the front shoulders come off including hooves and then I cut across the area of the groin exposing the tenderloins. I then use loppers to cut a couple finger wide space in the pelvis and then cut the connective tissues holding the bladder and a large intestine and anus in and pull those out without getting the urine or fecal material on the meat. I stuff the bladder, anus and intestines into the chest cavity with the rest of the guts, heart, liver, etc. and then remove the tenderloins and then cut the spine off at the pelvis and stuff the skin and everything into the chest cavity (except for the head of a hog) leaving a nice, neat, package to dump. I then split the pelvis and take off hooves and throw meat into ice chest.

I am sure there are a couple things I missed but in general thats the way to get those tenderloins without having to gut the entire animal.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We have always done m this way especially when using for sausage you got to have the fat, we send the xtra fat to a hispanic woman who renders it down and uses it. This method wont work on a boar with a shield tho....Blake no scarf, yrs back we did save some for a guy that made fishn jigs out of tanned pork skins....WW


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Why lift and haul the whole hog from the field?*

I just don't understand it. Take the staps and hams in the field, put a rope on a leg, drag carcass away from the feeder area. Done! (If you want more meat, shoot another hog)


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone wear gloves while doing this? god I wish I could go (never have) lol


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Yes I do wear gloves*



JDM1967 said:


> Does anyone wear gloves while doing this? god I wish I could go (never have) lol


Surgical gloves are cheap. my kit includes a folding utility knife, regular Buck knife, plastic grocery bags for the meat and a ziplock full of surgical gloves. (the way I do it in my picture is virtually blood free and completely guts free but i think the gloves are a good idea anyway)


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

we do it that way also but we use a Wyoming knife. Sure makes it easier.


----------

